# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  πληροφορίες για το δικτυο

## nikarus

Γεια σας,
Ειμα φοιτητης στο ΤΕΙ Λαμίας και συγκεκριμενα στην πληροφορικη.Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν εχει σημα το wireless κοντα στο ΤΕΙ??υπαρχει καποιο μηνιαιο ποσο??Αν ναι πόσο είναι??

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ,

ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## kakis

Καλωσήρθες!

Διάβασε αυτό:http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/.../PlugMeIn2.pdf

----------


## nikarus

HELLO,
Γεια σου Αλέξανδρε,
Ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη σου αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να διαβασω την σελιδα διοτι δεν την κατεβαζε ο browser.Περιμενω ισως για κατι αλλο........
Φιλικά 
ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## kakis

> HELLO,
> Γεια σου Αλέξανδρε,
> Ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη σου αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να διαβασω την σελιδα διοτι δεν την κατεβαζε ο browser.Περιμενω ισως για κατι αλλο........
> Φιλικά 
> ΝΙΚΟΣ


Ποιόν browser χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## nikarus

Ton firefox μεσω susse linux.τωρα μπηκα στα windows.Θα προσπαθησω παλι.............

----------

